# What types of party food can I make ahead?



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the majority of dips can be made ahead of time. Even ones that are served warm can be made the day before and then just pop em in the oven before guests arrive. Deviled eggs can be made ahead as well (but be prepared for your fridge to smell like farts lol). Crock pots are definately your best friend! Throw the ingredients in and you're good to go. Most cakes, cupcakes and cookies are ok to make ahead too, just make sure they're covered good. An appetizer I always make that is real simple & quick, uses mini frozen phyllo cups. Last year I filled them with a ground Portuguese sausage and bell pepper. This year I'm going to fill them with shaved steak and cheese sauce (like Philly cheese steak). Whatever filling you plan on using, make it the day before then simply fill the cups before the party and pop them in the oven until they heat up. Super easy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cream cheese and picante sauce mixed in the blender looks gross but is wonderful. It will keep for days. I serve it in a small hollowed out loaf of pumpernickel bread with the top cut to resemble an open coffin. I insert a pretzel stick with toothpicks for the handle.

We sometimes cook a brisket the day before and pop it in the oven to warm. We call it freshly flayed flesh--great with barbecue sauce! 

I do a hominy salad the day before (potato salad would work) and hollow out a pumpkin and carve it with a big mouth. The salaad fills the inside and erupts out of the mouth.

I have a couple of cake pans that I can make cakes earlier---skeleton and JOL.

Like said above almost any dip can be done several days ahead of time. Pretty much everything can be done the day before. What do you plan to have?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Have to agree - most dips can be made the day before, or even 2 days as they taste better that way anyway! Same with chili.

An easy meatball appetizer I like to make is to just put the frozen pre-made meatballs in a crockpot (I use a 1.5 liter crock), pour over some grape jelly (usually 1 medium size jar) & 1 bottle of Chili sauce. Turn the crock pot on & allow to cook for a few hours until the meatballs are thawed & the sauce is melded. Sounds weird but the sauce ends up being a sweet N sour, bbq-ish type.

If you're making pigs in a blanket, wrap them up the night before & bake off that day.

The only thing I'd hold off on filling the day before is any small tartlet or phyllo cups as they can become soggy after sitting filled overnight. Make the filling, sure but then fill & bake off the same day.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Certain snack mixes are fine. Try this one, a Harvest Trail Mix. Easy to make. Fresh honey roasted peanuts (or canned are fine), candy corn, and peanut M & Ms. Just cover the container. Also, make sure people don't just eat the peanut M & Ms from the mix!

Halloween dirt. Ingredients needed are Oreos, gummy worms, instant pudding mix, and milk. Google for a variety. Plus you get to pulverize the Oreo Cookies! Refigerating for a few days shouldn't hurt at all.

Sloppy Goblins. Also called barbeque.  My wife makes it up a day or two in advance. Reheat and serve.

Pre-formed brain molds with jello.

Yes, there are certainly dips which can be made in advance and stored.

Crock pots are definitely a stand-by. You can place food in them the day before, or in the morning. Some other ideas to use them would be pub burgers (pre-cooked), a spiced apple cider mix, hot dogs and sauerkraut, soups and stews. And these can all be changed a bit to give it that Halloween theme or fall flavor. Just browse the web, there are tons of recipes and ideas. Good luck.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

A very simple crock pot idea is bbq sausages. Cut your favorite smoked sausage into 1 inch pieces, put into crockpot, add chopped onion and bbq sauce. Turn on high until sauce starts to bubble, leave on low until you are ready to serve. Stir occasionally. Simple, yet very good! We like to call that one "Bloody Bits". Most casserole type dishes can be premade and heated the day of the party also. I like to do a baked penne pasta with alfredo sauce and blackened chicken and a taco bake. Both always go over really well.


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

Cakes can certainly be made ahead of time. I made my skull cake a couple of weeks ago. Wrapped in 2 layers of plastic wrap & 2 layers of foil, popped into a ziploc and into the freezer. Thaw cake a day or two before, frost (once thawed) and it's ready.

I haven't had much experience freezing cookies. It might depend on the cookie.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

You can also make tortilla rounds (Tortillas, mix cream cheese, black olives and green chilies together and spread over the tortilla). After you roll them up, put them in the freezer until the night before the party to let them thaw and then cut them in whatever size you like (usully 1 inch though).


----------



## Ichabod Crane (Sep 10, 2010)

As mentioned already, cakes can be baked a couple of weeks ahead, BUT you need to freeze them. I'm a pastry chef, I know these things . If you don't freeze them, they will stale quickly. Any baked goods made well ahead should be frozen. The refrigerator is the enemy. Fridge temps will cause starches to convert from their gelatinized state back to their natural crystaline state, which forces the moisture from them, and the moisture then migrates out of the product. Freezing will cause a small, but acceptable loss of moisture since you pass thru the "temperature danger zone" twice, but it's brief.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ichabod Crane said:


> As mentioned already, cakes can be baked a couple of weeks ahead, BUT you need to freeze them. I'm a pastry chef, I know these things . If you don't freeze them, they will stale quickly. Any baked goods made well ahead should be frozen. The refrigerator is the enemy. Fridge temps will cause starches to convert from their gelatinized state back to their natural crystaline state, which forces the moisture from them, and the moisture then migrates out of the product. Freezing will cause a small, but acceptable loss of moisture since you pass thru the "temperature danger zone" twice, but it's brief.


Thanks for the explanation!! I knew the "whys" but couldn't explain the "whys".....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (Sep 10, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> Thanks for the explanation!! I knew the "whys" but couldn't explain the "whys".....


NP. Always willing to pass along my knowledge.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ichabod Crane said:


> NP. Always willing to pass along my knowledge.


Thank you!! Yeast & I DO NOT get along....not good at baking! Tho I love to eat it!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I Borrow crock pots from friends and pre-assemble as much as possible the day or two before the party.
1 Crock pot of queso dip, 1 crock pot of meatballs, a dip or two, frozen cheesecakes and cookies I can pop out on a tray and let thaw the day of the party, prepped subs ready to pop in the oven for toasting and slicing, a veggie or cheese tray and VOILA! Plug in the crockpots, toast the sandwiches, and pour the punch....I can have everything ready to serve in less time than it takes to get on my costume.  I used to try to be fancy and impress my guests....over the years I have learned that they are just as happy if not more with simple and recognizable foods.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone for the responses, a lot of great ideas here. Again, thanks so much. I could do a nice big batch of italian beef in a crock pot and 
call it some sort of flesh. I think I will end up borrowing a couple of crock pots from friends to do some meat balls and wings. Now planning, planning, planning.


----------

